# Urdu slang/colloquialism: zaxmii



## lcfatima

If someone says "Kya zaxmi color combination hoga" is zaxmi good or bad in this sense?


----------



## akak

It's good... it means something like "that would be killer!" -- though I can't say I've heard it. I have head "xatarnaak" used that way.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

akak said:


> It's good... it means something like "that would be killer!" -- though I can't say I've heard it. I have head "xatarnaak" used that way.


 

*khatarnaak* or even better... *khofnaak. *With the same meaning, young people use less appropriate words such as *phaaRu*, etc.. (discussed in another thread)....

*zakhmii *sounds rather negative to me.... Is it cool to look 'wounded' ????


----------



## cweeetguy2000

I think we can also substitute it for the term 'deadly combination' or like a damn good thing


----------



## lcfatima

I have also heard *zaalim* used in a similar way. I just guessed from context that it was positive but from this one I wasn't sure.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

lcfatima said:


> I have also heard *zaalim* used in a similar way. I just guessed from context that it was positive but from this one I wasn't sure.


 
yes* zaalim* makes sense though!


----------



## BP.

Everything but _zaalim _appears to be a very recent _bid3at_! At least it makes no sense to my ears. I've heard _tabaahii _being used in the same manner as zaalim by the way.


----------



## lcfatima

Oh yes, recently in writing I read the expression "tabaahi party."


----------



## bakshink

zaalim adaayein, kaatilaanaa andaaz, kahin to bijalii girane wali hai aaj.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

All the words mentioned in this thread make sense to me... there is just this *zakhmii *I can't make sense of.... Ufff... I wonder if Faylasoof has anything to say about it....


----------



## tamah

bakshink said:


> zaalim adaayein, kaatilaanaa andaaz, kahin to bijalii girane wali hai aaj.


Kya baat hai. Nice one bakshink. Is this a line of some song or some dialog?


----------



## bakshink

No tamah, it just rhymed as I wrote- I have a poetic bend of mind, words rhyme naturally when I write. 
Tum yaad aayee to shabd saare saj gaye kataaron mein.Ya ki chupake se kalam ko tumne,keh diya hai kuchh isharon mein.  Thanks.


----------



## tamah

bakshink said:


> No tamah, it just rhymed as I wrote- I have a poetic bend of mind, words rhyme naturally when I write.
> Tum yaad aayee to shabd saare saj gaye kataaron mein.Ya ki chupake se kalam ko tumne,keh diya hai kuchh isharon mein. Thanks.


WOW another one, indeed its a God given gift. Very beautiful I just love that.


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> All the words mentioned in this thread make sense to me... there is just this *zakhmii *I can't make sense of.... Ufff... I wonder if Faylasoof has anything to say about it....


 Well Cilqui, in this matter I’ll have to side with BP: 
 


BelligerentPacifist said:


> Everything but _zaalim _appears to be a very recent _bid3at_! At least it makes no sense to my ears. I've heard _tabaahii _being used in the same manner as zaalim by the way.


 But you are right that "_zaxmii_" doesn't make any sense here anyway.

Besides, all the other usages being shown here appear to be calques borrowed from English. Ideas like “to dress to kill” and so forth. In Urdu we do use the _Zaalim_ ظالمin this sense but is usually a reference to the person who dresses to kill and not generally to the clothes themselves, although one could do so by using the word _Zaalimaanah_ ظالمانہ:

_kyaa Zaalimaanah libaas pahnaa hai_

 One can also say:

_Aap ne kyaa (mujh par) zulm kiyaa hai_   etc. – this being an indirect reference to the attire in this context.

 We never use _zaxmii_ in this sense! Even _tabaahii_ sounds very strange and odd to me.  So “zaxmii colour combination” really makes no sense to me, apart from the point that this is not Urdu – yes, slang or more like pidgin Urdu that seems to be taking over.

 I illustrate my points thus:

 ہوئے ہم جو زخمی نہ ملا كوئی سہارا
 جب  پہنا  اس نے  اپنا  لباس  ظالمانہ

_hue ham jo zaxmii nah milaa koii sahaaraa_
_jab pahnaa usne apnaa libaas-e-Zaalimaanah_

 The only _zaxmii_ here is me, the wounded observer and the composer of these lines. The word _zaxmii_ bears no direct reference to clothes. The same would apply for the word _tabaahii_. But _libaas-e-Zaalimaanah_ is perfectly OK by our convention of usage. Same goes for other “_Zaalim_” things such as <3ishq = love>, <waqt = Time>,  <zamaanah = age, times >etc., etc.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Yes, call me old school, *raja't-pasand *ya* daqiyaanoos*.... I am totally with you in this matter and I like BP's take on that (calling it bid3at)...

this she'r is really spot-on to illustrate your point.... *kis kaa she'r hai, wesay?*




> ہوئے ہم جو زخمی نہ ملا كوئی سہارا
> جب پہنا اس نے اپنا لباس ظالمانہ


----------



## Faylasoof

Glad you agree with me Cilqui! 
Whose lines? 



Faylasoof said:


> I illustrate my points thus:
> 
> ہوئے ہم جو زخمی نہ ملا كوئی سہارا
> جب  پہنا  اس نے  اپنا  لباس  ظالمانہ
> 
> _hue ham jo zaxmii nah milaa koii sahaaraa_
> _jab pahnaa usne apnaa libaas-e-Zaalimaanah_
> 
> _The only zaxmii here is* me, the wounded observer and the composer of these lines. *_The word _zaxmii_ bears no direct reference to clothes. ...


 Jii janaab, yeh she'r is hii nachiiz ka hai! Fil badiih فِی الْبَدِیہ (= extempore) irshaad hua! 
It was composed extempore  but the point was to illustrate the way _zaxmii_ and _zaalim / zaalimaanah_ may be used. And when it comes to these new (and strange) usages, like you I too am a *daqiyaanoos!*


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

For a verse composed _ad hoc_ it is a good one mashaa'allah! kyaa baat hai aapkii, Janaab-e-aalii.... kyaa andaaz-e bayaa.N aapka !


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> For a verse composed _ad hoc_ it is a good one mashaa'allah! kyaa baat hai aapkii, Janaab-e-aalii.... kyaa andaaz-e bayaa.N aapka !


!بڑی ذَرّہ نوازی، بہت شکریا 
Thanks for the appreciation!


----------

